# It's What's for Dinner



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

:biggrin1: Ok guys, I am going to challenge myself to at least take a daily photo of Jasper's food for a month. I welcome you all to start with me today or this week. How fun would this be? I just love pictures like these and seeing all of the variety. 

I started Yesterday so here is yesterday's meal


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

And this is today's meal (I didn't label the chicken leg as it is pretty obvious to what it is.)


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

This is awesome! I'll hold you accountable, haha.

I love how Jasper is so intent on the bowl in your hand in the second photo... that look should convert even the most skeptical people


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Hehe, LOVE Jasper's expression in the last post. Too cute!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

pandaparade said:


> :biggrin1: Ok guys, I am going to challenge myself to at least take a daily photo of Jasper's food for a month. I welcome you all to start with me today or this week. How fun would this be? I just love pictures like these and seeing all of the variety.


Sounds like fun! Will have to see if I'm feeling motivated with the camera when we feed tonight :wink:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I love today's picture!!! Too cute!

Great idea for a thread! We're just having boring old chicken backs & tripe tonight but Maybe I'll get out my camera too!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

It is ok! Take pics of that! I would love to see it!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok....so tonight was chicken backs & tripe. Pretty boring but here are a few photos. 

This was Morgan's portion I believe....about an 8 oz chicken back with about 3 oz of tripe










Remi and his chicken back


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

My dogs ate Beef Heart and a bit of Ground Turkey that I use to add Cassie's Probiotics. It was the first time and they love it! I am sorry I was too tired to take pictures. Even my husband asked me what kind of meat was that.I think my husband is jealous, because he said I feed the dogs better than him. LOL


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm jealous of your bison! Awesome meal for Jasper! 

And the venison looks good!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Oops.. was tired and forgot to pull out the camera when I fed the girls


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

pandaparade said:


> And this is today's meal (I didn't label the chicken leg as it is pretty obvious to what it is.)


Is it my laptop, I can't see this pic?!?!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Oops.. was tired and forgot to pull out the camera when I fed the girls


Whose meal would you picture anyway? lol. If I'm not mistaken, your feeding time is a lot like mine, consisting of handing out hunks of meat from a bin until it's gone.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I love these pics but I'm afraid my meals don't look quite so appealing and prettily laid out. What I do is cut up portions, throw those portions in their crate and lock 'em in while they eat. Not sure that would be exciting photography. Maybe I'll do it tomorrow anyway.

I LOVE the second photo of the dog licking his little chops in anticipation for the goodness in that bowl. 

(Heck, I don't even bother with a bowl anymore...really, you want some of our photos?)


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> Whose meal would you picture anyway? lol. If I'm not mistaken, your feeding time is a lot like mine, consisting of handing out hunks of meat from a bin until it's gone.


Feeding time has changed a LOT around here. They work for every piece of meat they get now. They even work for their fish oil....




malluver1005 said:


> Is it my laptop, I can't see this pic?!?!


Must be... loads fine?


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Remember when I said Aussies are hard to resist feeding??? That second picture is exactly what I was talking about! How cute is that?!? Meals look great too! My dog's don't get theirs so tidy and organized in a bowl. When they hear the fridge open they are on it. They get their food from baggie to mouth - no need for bowls.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm going to make sure my pup does not see this thread, otherwise she will think she is hard done by on the variety stakes :-(.

She only got chicken last night.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I do not use bowls, nor have I ever but for the "challenge" I thought I would design it all in a bowl, then dump it out when I am done taking pics of it 

Thank you guys for all the pics! 

Oh and Cavepaws, the bison is from some african supermarket I found. It is a hole in the wall that I thought I would never see in my life it is that small haha.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

in my next life, i'm coming back as one of your dogs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

eternalstudent said:


> I'm going to make sure my pup does not see this thread, otherwise she will think she is hard done by on the variety stakes :-(.
> 
> She only got chicken last night.


but oh what a chicken it was


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok bad news today, (won't happen again) but I was away and my mom decided to just give him two chicken legs for breakfast and I just fasted him for dinner soo tomorrow you guys will get an awesome picture of a dinner I have planned. :heh:


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

We have young beef (5-7 day old cows) on the menu this morning. The young calf has softer, more digestible bones.

We have part of the neck, ribs, and I'm sure what organ. :suspicious:


----------



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

This is really awesome variety. We don't have anything quite so grand here ...yet...working on it. Did find a bison/elk farm but would have to take out a 2nd mortgage to feed it! .....maybe Santa will bring some this year. I'm lame & don't know how to attach a pic


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok guys here is meal three of the challenge. :hungry:

Grass fed Beef bone mmm. I give these to him once about once a month and he just goes nuts over it. Lots of meat on this  I am not sure if it is his regular 12 ounces, (probably less) but hey, this is the "wild" right? 

It wouldn't quite fit in the bowl









Waiting for dinner 









Checking out the awesome bone


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

AWESOME! Are those from Texas Tripe? Roger was showing me some of the stuff he had extra on the truck like those bones, but I didn't know how much meat there was and said I was looking for more boneless meat if possible.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is one happy dog......maybe all dogs go to heaven, but there are a lucky few who live in heaven


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

No but he has ones just like this, not grass fed but still lots of meat like this one. I used to get those and loved them. They are exactly the same part. (the leg) 

Jasper will munch on this all day.

Kelly, I would get some of these for sure. It could be a day that they would "fast" but get a lot of chewing done to provide them lots of work. I mean they are only a dollar when he brings them so I would get some for a treat!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I will definitely stock up on about fifteen of them when he comes if they have a decent amount of meat on them! Our two newly switched dogs are kibble eaters of five years and have lots of gunk on their teeth. :[ Poor things, still in their chicken phase, they aren't getting much of a work out on those teeth. Plus, nothing wrong with making the dogs work for their meal! I personally love watching them rip and tear at the last bits of meat on the bone.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome meal!!!! That is one lucky dog!! :dance:


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

What a lucky boy! I shared this thread on facebook hope y'all don't mind.
Once I scrounge up some batteries for my camera later today I will participate.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

This is GREAT work for their teeth Kelly. I mean serious work. He is still eating on it and I gave it to him an hour ago.

Amy, that is fine


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Freedom ate a pinkie
























5 of my pack ate beef heart and beef uterus








Cammi getting ready to dig in








Sarge eating
















Titus eating








Our foster girl Brooklyn is still on week one of chicken. She LOVES meal time already!!








My old guy Jax gets a meatball, I grind his food, a variety together so no pics of him. Trinity my lil yorkie gal had fillet tonight and no pics of her this time either.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Some of my pics didnt go up!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Just fed the pup! I upload these right after I feed him so you can see our feeding schedule is random and only one meal a day to fill him up all the way. (12 ounces)

Fresh from the farmer's market
Turkey Liver and Rabbit chunks bone in mmm!









I found some other really really neat things but you will have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

your pictures are starting to have an effect on me. i want to move into your house and start eating raw.

you take great pics.....and i'm beginning to salivate


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Lol thanks, it is the camera. I love photography! 

And yes I love this challenge I made because I really get to see all my variety and it makes me happy to share with youg guys!


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

pandaparade said:


> Lol thanks, it is the camera. I love photography!


Sorry to be off tpoic, but what camera do you use? 
I just got the Canon T2i yesterday (I was debating between Canon and Nikon forever!), as a nice anniversary present from the boyfriend. I have some photography experience, but it's minimal. Would love to pick your brain for some tips if you're willing to share!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

pandaparade said:


> Lol thanks, it is the camera. I love photography!


Having a good camera DEFINITELY makes a huge difference...



Montana said:


> Sorry to be off tpoic, but what camera do you use?


I know you didn't ask me but thought I'd chime in as well :wink: I started out using a Nikon D40 and then upgraded a few months ago to a Nikon D3100


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> I know you didn't ask me but thought I'd chime in as well :wink: I started out using a Nikon D40 and then upgraded a few months ago to a Nikon D3100


Any imput is much appreciated!!

I debated Nikon because most of the professional photographers I know use Nikon, but that's just it. They're professionals, and I'm not even close. ;P I still have so much to learn and thought a Canon would be a good entry level and cheaper camera to start getting familiar with. I read so many reviews, and do agree the body feels cheap, but I'm pretty happy with some of the shots I took last night!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Have you shot with a DSLR before? If not, start here
Exposure Lessons, in order « Stop Shooting Auto!

Also look into post processing.... you can really "help" your pictures with minimal tweaks. I'm lazy and just use Picasa but there's great options in software like Lightroom and Photoshop


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Nope, first DSLR! I'm currently reading Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson. Sweet, thanks so much for the link to that site!! I was advised to try Lightroom, I'm pretty familiar with Photoshop so I'll give that a try!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I use a Canon Rebel Xti

Examples of what I have shot and what you can shoot with it

(regular lens)
http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m397/CrestiesRus/IMG_15921.jpg
(macro lens) 
http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m397/CrestiesRus/IMG_60511.jpg
http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m397/CrestiesRus/IMG_65251-10.jpg


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay fellow Canon user! Those shots are AMAZING!! The one thing that drew me towards Canon is I heard you can use older Canon lenses, where as the older Nikon ones don't work with their newer cameras?

Have any flashes and lenses you would recommend? I just have the stock 18-55mm right now.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I just own the 18-55 and macro 60 mm lens


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

pandaparade said:


> macro 60 mm lens


I've gotta get a macro lens next...


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

It runs around 450 I believe unless it has lowered. This is one of my favorite macro pics http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m397/CrestiesRus/IMG_46971-1.jpg

I actually want a Canon 7D next... and very soon


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

pandaparade said:


> This is one of my favorite macro pics http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m397/CrestiesRus/IMG_46971-1.jpg


That's AWESOME


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Now that we've gone completely off topic LOL

This is the best I've been able to do _without_ a macro lens...


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

pandaparade said:


> It runs around 450 I believe unless it has lowered. This is one of my favorite macro pics http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m397/CrestiesRus/IMG_46971-1.jpg
> 
> I actually want a Canon 7D next... and very soon


Super nice crested!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Yea I used to breed em, and I produced that one.

Woopsies :focus:

Ahem this is today's meal!! 

You guys will think I am crazy but...


Omg look at this Turkey heart.. isn't it so cute (working with giant ol' beef heart is huge)









And now the main course for today


















Jasper waiting eagerly


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

LOVE IT!!

And Jasper is sooooo adorable!!! As is that Turkey heart! (No, you are not weird...)


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Glad I am not the only one who thinks the heart is cute. It is so small and light weight! 

Jasper scarfed down his turkey kidney and liver and then went onto the lamb necks mmm.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I was only able to find beef heart since I've fed raw and just got chicken hearts the other day. They are definitely cute in comparison! Also got some beef tongue..... holy ginormous batman!! I never knew a cows tongue was that big....


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Sunday's Meal: Tilapia and Sardines


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yay for yummy meals for Jasper and awesome pictures!! 

Sorry I'm going OFF TOPIC again but I want to share this picture I took being a complete amatuer with photography!! 



















I just have a Canon Rebel XT and these are with the stock lense


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful pics guys! Jaspers fish meal looks really yummy. :]


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Love the Crestie!!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm late to the party... we fed the sheep we butchered last week. Here's a few pics


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

If I die and am reincarnated I hope I become one of Natalie and Jons great danes!!!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Ooooh nice! I have been taking pictures but have not yet posted. I fed a Lamb shank today!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been bugging DH to help me with photography while I feed!! He just doesn't get it! 

I think tomorrow I will ask him to feed and I'll take the pictures!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I wish the lighting had been better but here's a quick video of Freya trying to tackle the shoulder


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Wish my dog ate with more UMPH. Thank you for the video!!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I think I will try the project in a month or so when we are in "full swing" feeding organs and more than 4 protein sources. But I did want to share some photos of today's lunch- meaty pork neck bones, which he later re-ate. He also had some ground turkey and an egg [not pictured]. You can't see it in these photos bus he is *finally* putting some weight on. He is one happy, healthy raw fed boy!


----------

